# Installing DRLs on an American Honda Accord



## snootchiebootchies (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi,

My wife is a permanent resident in Canada after moving here in the U.S. over 1.5 years ago. We have found out we need to install daytime running lights on her Honda Accord (which she brought here from the U.S) even though the RIV didn't tell us we had to do this when we first registered the vehicle. Anyone know of a good place to have DRLs installed? I called Canadian Tire and they quoted me $300 + tax. I also called a Honda dealership and they quoted me $350 + tax. Both of those sound a bit excessive to me since my understanding is that it is a fairly simple job. Maybe I'm wrong and those costs are reasonable but I thought I would do some research first. Thanks in advance for any advice.

Oh, we live in Calgary.

SB


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Call the Honda dealership parts department and ask how much the part is. It's likely just a module that needs to be put in. But the part is going to be most of the cost.


----------



## snootchiebootchies (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi NickZ, it is just a module. Module is only about $50. The big hit is the couple hours of labour. I'm wondering if any Americans on this site have installed DRLs on the cars they brought over.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If it's just the module I'd just find a third party shop to install the thing. A module is usually just unplug the old one and plug in the new one. If you buy the part yourself and bring it into the shop it'll likely be best.

I doubt too many people have done the change. I know a few years back when the currency was moving quicker some people had being buying US cars and importing them but even then it's hardly a common event.

Day light runners have been required since 1989 so you can't be the first.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

NickZ said:


> If it's just the module I'd just find a third party shop to install the thing. A module is usually just unplug the old one and plug in the new one. If you buy the part yourself and bring it into the shop it'll likely be best.
> 
> I doubt too many people have done the change. I know a few years back when the currency was moving quicker some people had being buying US cars and importing them but even then it's hardly a common event.
> 
> Day light runners have been required since 1989 so you can't be the first.


I read this thread just before taking my vehicle into the shop. I know the head honcho well and asked him how much to install DRL's on a Honda and he sAid $200 plus tax. Not in Calgary unfortunately for you but there are probably many small and good repair shops who can/will do the job cheaper.


----------

